# Watopa



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Any official news or callbacks from Watopa?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Clark Emrey and Daisy got 3rd in the Q. A big congrats to them!!! They _could_ have done better.... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But they'll gettem next time!! :wink: There's always next time... 8) 

Angie


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Angie, did you hear who 1st and 2nd were in the Q? Open callbacks anyone?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm also curious about Open and Am callbacks.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am 99.999% sure that Jim Duffy won the Qual, thats all I know.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Does anyone have the Qualifying results?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> Does anyone have the Qualifying results?


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

ErinsEdge said:


> > Does anyone have the Qualifying results?


HAHAHA!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> > Does anyone have the Qualifying results?



Qual:

1st - #6, Jackson -Close/Bauer
2nd - #13 Hurry - Stracka
3rd - #4 Daisy - Emery
4th - #2 Penny - Ward
RJ - #15 Ruff - Ainley
J - 20,17,12,10,7,6,1


(Love the smilie Nancy!)


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

*Derby and Open*

*Derby:*

1st - #18 Pete -Zylla
2nd - #1 Spot -Kampo/Voigt
3rd - #14 Chase - DeVries/Norwood
4th - #10 Elvis - VanEngen
RJ - #9 Chief - Kampo
Jams - 15, 7 

*Open:*

1st - #5 Ruby/Unbehaun
2nd - #7 Strait/Curtis
3rd - #56 Grady/Voigt
4th - #34 Cody/Ruffalo
RJ - #62 Digger/Ward
Jams - 69, 51, 47 , 21


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Pete/Zylla. This dog has won his past 4 derbies in a row, including a qualifying win and derby win in the same weekend. He is really something special. Mike


----------



## winken (May 11, 2004)

3blackdogs said:


> Qual:
> 
> 1st - #6, Jackson -Close/Bauer
> 2nd - #13 Hurry - Stracka
> ...


I think the Qual results posting is incorrect


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Clark & Daisy! That's super! Also - great job Ann & Greti!

Carrie


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Jack.............speach, speach!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*Qual*

Quote:
Originally Posted by 3blackdogs 
Qual:

1st - #6, Jackson -Close/Bauer
2nd - #13 Hurry - Stracka
3rd - #4 Daisy - Emery
4th - #2 Penny - Ward
RJ - #15 Ruff - Ainley
J - 20,17,12,10,7,6,1 

*************************************************

I believe 1st went to # 26 - Plug - O/H Jim Duffy. 


Way to go Duffy! 
Congratulations to Ron/Ruff, Ann/Greti! 
Congrats to all!

Jenn


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Jenn said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 3blackdogs
> Qual:
> 
> ...


Qual win did go to Jim Duffy with Plug #26

Amateur:

1st Carl Ruffalo, Cody
2nd Jack Unbehaun, Ruby (won the Open)
3rd Mary Castineyra, Chad
4th Rick Wilke, Desi
RJ Corky Krollman, Tech
Jam John Stracka, Mercy

Way to go Carl and Jack!!

We had a Blue Bird weekend--beautiful weather, temps in the 80's with some pretty strong winds to keep us cool. We finished the Am today about 1:30.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

*Q results*



Jenn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> I believe 1st went to # 26 - Plug - O/H Jim Duffy.
> ...



Ooops! My apologies, was writing numbers down in a crowded and very noisy clubhouse!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS JACK! What a weekend for you.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Chad Baker and Grady! 3rd in the Open!!


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

Big Congrats to John and Jackson on the Qual win...WOW! And also to Pete and Bob in the Derby....two of the nicest people you will ever meet!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark Chase said:


> Congrats to Chad Baker and Grady! 3rd in the Open!!


Good News..Congratulations Chad!


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

Big Congrats to John and Jackson on the Qual win...WOW! My mistake....Congrats to Jim on Qual win! Congrats to John/Jackson on the Qual Jam!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Jack,

A first and a second ! Sounds like a pretty great weekend for a very nice guy. Congratualtions.


----------

